# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  سوال : اسلایدر

## koorosh4

سلام . آیا برای نمایش اسلایدر باید تغییری در فریم ورک yii ایجاد کرد و یا نه با تغییر خود پروژه اسلایدر اجرا میشه ؟

----------


## koorosh4

آیا با این کد در فایل YiiBase.php مشکل من حل میشه ؟


```
از خط 331 شروع کد
unset(self::$_includePaths[$pos]);
}

array_unshift(self::$_includePaths,$path);

if(self::$enableIncludePath &&  set_include_path('.'.PATH_SEPARATOR.implode(PATH_SEPARATOR,self::$_includePaths))===false)
self::$enableIncludePath=false;

return self::$_imports[$alias]=$path;
}
}
else
throw new CException(Yii::t('yii','Alias "{alias}" is  invalid. Make sure it points to an existing directory or file.',
array('{alias}'=>$alias)));
}

/**
```

----------


## MMSHFE

به هسته دست نزنید. اسلایدر رو با فریمورک تنظیم کنید نه فریمورک رو با اسلایدر. لابد چهار روز دیگه اسلایدر عوض شد نسخه جدید میخواین برای فریمورک بنویسید.

----------


## koorosh4

> به هسته دست نزنید. اسلایدر رو با فریمورک تنظیم کنید نه فریمورک رو با اسلایدر. لابد چهار روز دیگه اسلایدر عوض شد نسخه جدید میخواین برای فریمورک بنویسید.


چشم . آخه همینطوری بهم ارور میده 


```
CException

Alias "application.extensions.slider.slider" is invalid. Make sure it points to an existing PHP file and the file is readable.

C:\wamp\www\yii\framework\YiiBase.php(322)
```

بازم ممنون از راهنماییتون . پس پیگیری میکنم که چطور اسلایدر بدون دستکاری فریم ورک اجرا بشه . ممنونم از راهنماییتون

----------

